# Kmyfirewall help

## CheatMasta

I recently switched my firewall from Firestarter to Kmyfirewall, and it's installed, however I can't get it to run. when I run the script I get:

Clearing iptables (created by KMyFirewall)... 

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Done.

Starting iptables (created by KMyFirewall)... 

Loading needed modules... 

Error: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_conntrack not found.

Error: FATAL: Module ipt_LOG not found.

Error: FATAL: Module ipt_limit not found.

Error: FATAL: Module ipt_state not found.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_ftp not found.

Error: FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_irc not found.

Error: FATAL: Module iptable_filter not found.

Error: FATAL: Module iptable_nat not found.

Error: FATAL: Module iptable_mangle not found.

Done.

Create custom chains... Done.

Settup Rules in Table FILTER:

Create Rules for Chain: INPUT

Error: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

Setting up Rule: CONNTRACK FAILED! 

Execution failed

Exit(Code): 1

Having no knowledge on IPtables or networking at all, I don't know how to fix this. Any help appreciated, please let me know if there's something else I need to post.

Thank you

----------

## di1bert

You're missing a whole bunch of IP Tables modules in your kernel. The easiest thing would be to

go to /usr/src/linux, do a "make menuconfig" and include all the IP Tables stuff as modules

and then do a "make modules && make modules_install"

Oh the IP Tables stuff is all under:

Networking -> Networking Options -> Network packet filtering framework

If you don't have any of that enabled, you might need to recompile your entire kernel in 

which case follow the steps you did during the install or check the Wiki / Forums 

for a How-to

HTH

-m

----------

## CheatMasta

Thanks for the reply. I did check and I do have that turned on. There are some things inside that aren't however. Which ones do I have to turn on? I don't want to be compiling any unnecessary modules. Having looked thorugh, I can't find any of these modules in the kernel. Are they named differently?

----------

## Da Fox

I am having the same problem, but I have all iptables stuff compiled in, not as modules.

I've used this kernel .config for a long time, and it has always worked.

However, all my previous experience with firewalls is through firestarter (a GNOME program) and I've only recently switched to KDE so this is the first time I'm trying to use KMyFirewall.

I'm using net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4 and sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.22

Unfortunately I haven't got a clue as to how iptables works and am completely dependent on a gui-tool  :Wink: 

I don't think I need to have iptables as modules, compiled into the kernel should be fine, right?

----------

## Hu

 *Da Fox wrote:*   

> I don't think I need to have iptables as modules, compiled into the kernel should be fine, right?

 

Yes.  Please post the output of iptables-save -c; zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz so that we can see your currently active iptables rules (if any) and what options you have configured in the running kernel.

----------

## Da Fox

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *Da Fox wrote:*   I don't think I need to have iptables as modules, compiled into the kernel should be fine, right? 
> 
> Yes.  Please post the output of iptables-save -c; zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz so that we can see your currently active iptables rules (if any) and what options you have configured in the running kernel.

 

Sorry, I've been busy recompiling kernels the past few days, I was experiencing some sort of kernel bug.

(It's unrelated, if anyone cares: I kept getting some error about 'skb_over_panic', and I finally figured out that disabling the new sotware 802.11 stack fixed it [networking->generic iee 802.11 networking stack]. This happened on both 2.6.21 and 2.6.22 suspend2 kernels)

Anyway, that command generates quite a few lines of text, I really hate posting that much output so I hope it helps.

Here it is:

```
shogoki ~ # iptables-save -c; zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.5 on Mon Jul 23 18:11:11 2007

*raw

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [10154:11514280]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [8537:1066669]

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Jul 23 18:11:11 2007

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.5 on Mon Jul 23 18:11:11 2007

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [9872:11490500]

:INPUT ACCEPT [9872:11490500]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [8292:1047125]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [8292:1047125]

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Jul 23 18:11:11 2007

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.5 on Mon Jul 23 18:11:11 2007

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [9872:11490500]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [8292:1047125]

[0:0] -A INPUT -p icmp -m icmp --icmp-type 8 -m limit --limit 5/sec -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -m limit --limit 1/sec -j LOG --log-prefix "Rule SSH_tcp: "

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -m limit --limit 1/sec -j ACCEPT

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Jul 23 18:11:11 2007

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/hda5"

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CORE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_FILE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_USERUI=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SHARED=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM_BAY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_IPX=y

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_IRDA=y

CONFIG_IRLAN=y

CONFIG_IRCOMM=y

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1400

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_DYN_PAGEFLAGS=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y
```

----------

## Hu

 *Da Fox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, that command generates quite a few lines of text, I really hate posting that much output so I hope it helps.

 

Yes and no.  It was the output I wanted, and it does reveal that you are missing some functionality I would have put in, but I made a mistake in my instructions.  I asked for the rules you have active, but that does not tell me what necessary functionality you are missing, because the rules that use the missing functionality do not get inserted!  That is, I can see which rules you are able to use, but we are interested in which rules you are not able to use.  Sorry for the mix-up.  Could you post the script that your tool has generated, and the exact text of the errors?

From what you have provided, I would guess that you need to enable at least some of NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT, NF_CONNTRACK, NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK, and NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE.

----------

## Da Fox

Right now I just want to be able to use the 'work station' template, and the error is the same as in the post above.

I will try adding the config options you suggested and see if they help me get started  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

That script will generate some spurious error messages, since it tries to modprobe some modules regardless of whether they are needed (or built into the kernel).  Since you are building most of the functionality into your kernel, you can remove lines [17,26].  If you still have problems, post back and I will do a more detailed analysis of the rules.

----------

